# Can 922 Sling a 722?



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

This is gonna sound crazy, so be gentle please. :eek2:

We have a plain 722. Also have a sling device that was on a Tivo, so it was configured and used at one time. It is not connected to anything right now. My wife used it on her mobile phone, but stopped when we got new ones and sling wanted another $20 to migrate to the new phone. 

I installed the dish app to play with the remote for the 722 a while ago. It worked, but of course, watching never worked.

We just got a 922. On the first day, I tried the dish app on my tablet. It didn't work. On day two, it did. The second day, my wife used the dish app on her tablet. She swears she selected the 722 and watched a recording. She is sure it was not on 922 since that show did not record there.

The next day the app had an upgrade. I tried that night to duplicate her actions. It now asks for a password which before, it did not. For me, it just gave a blank screen. For her, it played a show that one time. I tried the password for the dish sling web page. It then says connecting to the 722. It doesn't seem to do anything past that.

So ... how could it have been possible for her to watch the 722 via the dish sling app?

The only thing I can think of is some kind of dishcomm thing where the 722 and 922 were talking and the app update, or maybe the 922 also had an update from factory shipped code, that allowed this, and now it gone.

Does that sound completely crazy?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Absolutely ! 

[You should know your wife better then we ]


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 722 is incapable of streaming content without an external Slingbox or the Sling adapter. It can be controlled remotely (recording management) without a Sling, but cannot be viewed.

Have you set up both receivers online or just the 922?


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Darn auto spell checker. Topic should be 'sling' not 'doing'.

Yes, both are set up online. I can change channels via the app on the 722 with the online remote.

I do know my wife. She is ALWAYS right.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unless you connect a Slingbox or Sling adapter to the 722 you won't see the 722's content remotely.

As far as your wife is concerned, just nod and back away.


----------

